# Has anyone ever tried Cibu?



## sofabean (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been wanting to try out some Cibu products lately, but they're so expensive and I don't want to waste my money on something that I can't try first! I guess Cibu is an east coast thing since none of the retailers carry it anywhere near where I live. I'm interested in more than half of their styling products and it would come out to like $90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I definitely want to make a good investment.

Here are a list of the products I'm lemming:
Shang High Root Booster
Tsu Shine Polishing Gloss
Pho Finish Workable Finishing Spray
Oso Shimmer Smoothing Solution
Mousse Lee Foaming Volumizer
Sashini Thermal Shine Solution
Miso Knotty Leave-In Detangler

If any of you have tried these products, please let me know what you think about them! I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry i cant give too much feedback. My sister used to use their shampoo and conditioner and she loved it. I used it a few times and it made my hair feel nice


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 8, 2008)

i really want to try their products out too! they have a few of their products in a travel size for $4 so maybe you can try that first. from your list i think they have mousse lee as a travel size only =/ i really wish they had more things too because i want all of the volumizing line! also, if you order, they have a code shiponcibu for free shipping. and other codes for 10% off i think. i think one of them is aubreycibu from fafinettex3 on youtube.


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 9, 2008)

The salon I go to uses these hair products. The volume line is amazing. I had a volume foam but I don't know where it is now. You put it on your roots when you have damp hair and blowdry upside down. 

They all have really good scents and they have the liter bottles. If the  volume shampoo/conditioner ever comes in the liters, I'll definitely get them!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_The salon I go to uses these hair products. The volume line is amazing. I had a volume foam but I don't know where it is now. You put it on your roots when you have damp hair and blowdry upside down. 

They all have really good scents and they have the liter bottles. If the  volume shampoo/conditioner ever comes in the liters, I'll definitely get them!_

 
do you remember if your volume foam was the mousse lee one or the new shang high one?


----------

